# Juicy Roots¿?



## pmpnsincprescoo (Feb 19, 2009)

Well i just got back from the local indoor garden supply and came across some stuff called juicy roots its by advanced nutes and was wondering if any one has gotten any experiences with it the lady working said it is new but im still wondering


----------



## McNea (Feb 23, 2009)

i would also like to know if this is any good for rooting rather than powder, also has anyone used Jump Start


----------



## WhatWouldBobDo? (Feb 24, 2009)

I was going to try jump start, but went with Root Juice instead. 

I havn't tried Juicy roots, but my suggestion is that it's just more snake oil.

Also, this would probably be better suited in the Hydro section. Not really an advanced tech.


----------



## McNea (Feb 24, 2009)

i believe jump start is a nutrient supplement for cutting /clones, juicy roots is a hormone stimulator together they should work great for cutting/clones. I have just used jump start and normal powdered hormone, and have had 90% success, i bet with juicy and jump start you can get 110%


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Feb 24, 2009)

McNea said:


> i believe jump start is a nutrient supplement for cutting /clones, juicy roots is a hormone stimulator together they should work great for cutting/clones. I have just used jump start and normal powdered hormone, and have had 90% success, i bet with juicy and jump start you can get 110%


well i just started my new setup so when i can take cuttings ill let you know the results


----------



## WhatWouldBobDo? (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it possible for you to do a side by side?


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Feb 25, 2009)

WhatWouldBobDo? said:


> Is it possible for you to do a side by side?


 anythings possible  ill post pics when i can only week 1 of new starts


----------



## WhatWouldBobDo? (Feb 25, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## FootHillsFarmer (Jul 6, 2009)

bump for an update... so do we have an update?


----------



## DubRules (Oct 9, 2009)

i snagged a bottle of this last time i was at the grow store.
at first it seemed as though it nute burned my cuttings.
lower leaves got rusty/crispy.
i have always felt that advanced nutrients products are way too strong and chemically, so i wasn't surprised.
a few minutes ago i inspected my cuttings and the ones i used juicy roots on are looking great.
the bottom of the cuttings are swelling like mad and nubs are forming which will soon be roots.
the strain i am using is called "blowfish" and has proven to be a hard-to-clone strain.
i have had a 2% clone rate with it and it took me 32 days to propogate that 2%.
in the past i have used rapid rooters, but built an aerocloner a few days ago.
earlier this morning i took a cutting and then let it sit in some juicy roots before placing it in the aerocloner.
we shall see how it compares to the others. (some with no hormone, some with root tech gel)

i shall return in a week to ten days with some results..


----------



## DubRules (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is an update on my use of Juicy Roots

There are two images attached.
Image one is of a clone I used Juicy Roots on.
Image two is of a clone just stuck in the neoprene. 

See the difference..?


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 29, 2010)

DubRules said:


> Here is an update on my use of Juicy Roots
> 
> There are two images attached.
> Image one is of a clone I used Juicy Roots on.
> ...


I just picked up some juicy roots and jump start today and seeing the clone that you used juicy roots on is making me smile 

and I read on another site that its good to foliar the day before with jump start to help "prep" the mother and all the soon to be cuttings. 

really glad I found this thread


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bump

I just got some of this stuff as well. They stopped making it. Went to hydro store and the guy working there was pissed off because he couldnt get anymore. Asked him how it compared to all the other powders and gels he had used and he said no freaking comparison at all So seeing as how they cant get it anymore and he was so pissed off he cant get it I figured it must be pretty good stuff. 

Those pics above you can really see how swollen the stem got from the hormone.


----------



## surphin (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm using juicy roots now, works good. It's the same chemical that's in root tech and many others. That best part about it is the container it comes in makes it easy to just squirt some gel down into the plug.


----------



## bigjerm23 (May 5, 2010)

dlively11...Maybe your Hydro store stopped selling it because they haven't stopped making it. Something this good would not be eliminated.


----------



## Coals (May 6, 2010)

Juicy roots has vitamin B1 in it. As far as I can tell that is the only difference between it and all the other rooting gels/compounds. Odviously as long as it is the correct concentration of B1 it is going to help big time. They are still making juicy roots its just new and hard to get. 

Jumpstart however is no more. Advanced released a video a little while ago announcing the cancelation of Jumpstart. They actually recommended H&G Roots excelerator instead. A lot of people have had bad experiences with jumpstart and it has a very short shelf life. Personally JUmpstart killed 30 of my clones. They were healthy, I mixed according to the instructions and foliar fed them with Jumpstart. 10 hours later they had necrosis all over them and were wilting badly. I stopped the Jumpstart and the necrosis stopped getting worse but they never recovered.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 6, 2010)

Juciy Roots = 0.1% 3-indole acetic acid, 0.03% vitamin b1 (Thiamine mononitrate).

I have a botanicare areo cloner that I get nearly %100 success with however, the fastest I can root a clone is by using Shultz Takeroot and place them in a soil plug made of Subcools super soil. For some reason the combination is ideal and starts the roots faster. I then take the plug and place it in netting as to keep the soil together. I place the plug in a hole in the cloner and it shoots them out the bottem in a day or two everytime. I do use a rooting mat for added heat to both. I have done three tests of 10 clones for each method and came out with the same results each time.

My clones done this way get the fastest growth rates from the start as well. (a multitude of combinations were made to test the theory). Yes I still use the soil plug clones in hydro applications. 

In the old days, we would use Nitorgen, Phosphoric Acid, and Potash to create our cloning solution. We also knew about B1 in water as a good start... Look how far we have come.

My rooting tip: Fim/top the branch a few days before taking it from the mother as a clone. Might be surprized!


----------



## billybob88 (May 6, 2010)

I like Juicy roots. I mean almost all of the products work pretty good. I noticed you use alot more of the juicy roots. Cause your completely filling the rockwool/rapidrooter/etc cavity. So IMO you have to use alot more of it. I have been getting 100%(well not 100%, when putting back on a dome I accidentally crushed 2) using the Dutch Master Replicator. One small bottle of that stuff(usually $9.99) lasts as long as 3 bottles of Juicy roots IMO. 

I have a shelf unit that i converted into a clone cab. Clones are on shelf 3. Small space heater on shelf one. I eliminated the need for a seedling mat because the space heater keeps the whole cab at perfect temp(adjustable) as the heat rises up to the clone area.. I usually see roots within 7 days.


----------



## mindphuk (May 7, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Juciy Roots = 0.1% 3-indole acetic acid, 0.03% vitamin b1 (Thiamine mononitrate).


 Sounds similar to Superthrive.


----------



## DivinePower (May 13, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> J
> 
> My rooting tip: Fim/top the branch a few days before taking it from the mother as a clone. Might be surprized!


This a great idea and Im mad I never thought of it!!!!


----------

